# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  grant and phils entrance

## alkalinetrio

i was just thinking grant and phils arrive back in the square shud be them rolling in to the square dancing with there tops off singing im to sexy :Big Grin: 

incase anyone thinks im being serious im not im just joking

----------


## Bryan

> i was just thinking grant and phils arrive back in the square shud be them rolling in to the square dancing with there tops off singing im to sexy
> 
> incase anyone thinks im being serious im not im just joking


why post it then, its kinda pointless   :Confused:

----------


## Abi

That would be funny... but a very random post!

----------


## alkalinetrio

im bored out of my mind

----------


## Bryan

and my posting this in the general thread you have also broke a rule, this is a spoiler, as youve revealed grant and phil return, and you cnat post spoilers in the general forum

can a mod please close?

----------


## Jade

Closing and Moving.


Thanks  :Smile:

----------

